

International Space Station switches from Windows XP to Linux - edtechdev
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10049444/International-Space-Station-to-boldly-go-with-Linux-over-Windows.html

======
walid
You'd think that something like the ISS would run *nix from the start. I'm
surprised it took them so long to switch.

